# Linked my turns!!! with one problem :)



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

didn't mean to hijack this, but quick question to snowolf along this subject, a couple of times during my toe side turn, I would look where I want to go, then dip my shoulder and do the front foot relax manuever. My board will of course travel to the direction where I wanted to go, but I felt like my upper body is twisiting/fighting really hard so that my board doesn't swing all the way back uphill or come to a stop. Like I'm completely twisted around, keep staring down hill but my board still wants to go completely across the fall line. Is it because I'm digging my legs in too much with knee/toe pressure? Maybe I used too much pressure with my rear foot? This only happen when I'm doing those wide skidded turns. When I was practicing the shallow turns using the hump and dump motion, this never happens. (by the way, it was funny when I was up on the hill and keep chanting to myself hump and dump, what a great way to remember this!!)


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Now for the toe turn.....
> 
> Scenario:
> 
> ...


This is where the weird thing happened. I'm traversing across the hill on heel edge. I rotate shoulder a bit to top of toe edge and dip front shoulder to shift weight to front foot (remember to do this when i attempted the blue run saved my ass), I was looking at direction of travel already, and I would start my front foot then back foot edge pressure. However, while my body is looking diagonal (sorta 45degrees to the slope, my board is turning so fast to across the slope (so it's no longer parallel to my board), do you know what I mean? Basically my lower body is moving faster and stronger than my upper body, i suppose. I try not to look up the hill as I know this will take me to a stop, sometimes I have to otherwise my body is completely twisted around (looking towards down the mountain while my board is wanting to swing up hill. what gives?


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Sounds a lot like turn anxiety. You are in a bit of survival mode and maybe are using too much force too abruptly. These turns should be smooth and kind of slow on the terrain you are riding. Take a deep breath, relax and slow things down a notch and see if that does not ease or correct the problem.


I agree, it only happened once or twice, I didn't even really panicked about it when it happened, i know if I look up the mountain I'll stop, so I just let it be.


----------



## huskerdye (Feb 6, 2011)

--Snowolf

Thanks so much could you please explain your middle paragraph from your original post a little bit more, sorry just wasn't too sure if I'm following you correctly, I now understand what I was doing when I ended up going fakie.

But I'm still a little unsure of why I'm coming to a stop on my toeside.. sorry, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## huskerdye (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Sure, the "falling leaf" is simply traversing back and forth across the slope on one edge. To slow down and stop you pressure the uphill edge with the front foot (which ever one in is front depending on which direction you are going in this exercise). To go and pick up speed, you relax the uphill edge pressure and the nose start to drift down the hill and you start picking up speed.
> 
> One thing I like about this drill is to focus on an object at the side of the run and steer toward it. This teaches the rider to use very subtle pressuring movements to precisely steer the board across the hill.
> 
> Once you do this and then take it into your turns, you have the ability to very precisely steer your way out of a turn rather than skid to a stop...:thumbsup:


Okay awesome! So can we use a scenario,

Let's say I'm on my heel edge transversing across the slope to my left (I didn't have problems with this transverse) and I'm wanting to begin my next turn. I relax my front foot and the nose of the board dips down the fall line, I then relax my back foot and then get on my toe edge with the front foot, looking where I want to go, not up the mountain. I put my shoulder over my front edge. Now do I need to lean more on that lead foot to my left, will that allow me to have a better transverse across the mountain, or am I missing the problem?

Thanks!


----------

